# Bearwood Lakes



## Aztecs27 (Jun 6, 2012)

So, on Saturday I  was invited down by Paul (PNWokingham) to play Bearwood Lakes.  


 My initial  impressions (after I'd found it!) was that I was surprised how small the car  park seemed! But then I guess you don't need thousands of spaces when you're a  private members club. 

 The next impression  I got was just how laid back everyone and everything is. When you think "Members  Club" it usually (to me) paints the picture of snobbish, "I'm better than you"  people who give you a glare if you're not one of them.

 The complete  opposite was the case at Bearwood. Everyone is laid back, nothing is too much  trouble for the bar and waiting staff and there was no feeling of "stuffiness"  or feeling uncomfortable in and around the clubhouse. 

 The food there is on  the expensive side of reasonable if you compare to your "local" club (I paid  Â£8.35 for a club sandwich and chips), but I didn't feel like I over paid as a.)  the food was fantastic and b.) there was a good portion. I'd happily pay the  same amount again if or when I'm invited back. 

 The staff definitely  go the extra mile to do what they can, and I suppose this is what you'd expect  for the memberships costs that they charge.

 The clubhouse and  locker room facilities in general were what you'd expect from a top club (decent  showers, lockers, towels provided etc), though again the locker room seemed  rather small for the size of membership they have (around 700 members)...It  wasn't a problem as there was never more than a handful of people in there, but  it was just something I observed. 

 The practice  area/driving range is great - all the balls you want to hit, a decent length  range and the short game area (which wasn't open yet as the grass was still  seeding) looked like it was a decent size. 

 The course itself is  fantastic. The greens were slow apparently (Paul may have mentioned this once or  twice during the round ), but compared to what I'm used to putting on they  were a good speed and I struggled to get the pace for most of the day. They were  truer than a true thing though. The fairways were all perfectly manicured and it  was like hitting off carpet (on the few times I'd actually found it ). The  rough was penal where it needed to be (just ask Richart) but there are a few  risk/reward holes.

 If I had to nitpick,  I'd say the opening few holes were a bit "bland". No real back drop and were  just "straight" holes. I'm probably being a bit harsh, as I can imagine that the  pine trees up the right hand side on the 1st (and further right on the 7th  coming back the other way) are a pretty picture when the sun is  shining...

 But...as you  progress, the holes just get better and better. Holes 7-14 are especially good -  A feeling of pure tranqulity (until you carve your drives into the  trees/lake/cabbage!), and I somewhere I could quite happily hit golf balls all  day if I had to. 

 I think Paul must  have the most knowledge of the course of any member at the club (including the  owner) - Every hole would be a story of the changes they've made, the grass  they've used, where the grass was sourced and how long the work took to  complete! - It was like having a tour guide at a museum - I really gave a whole  new depth to the round and it was great to see someone who is so enthusiastic  about their course. 

 The members guest  green fee, at Â£50, is well worth the money IMHO. Yes Â£50 for a round of golf may  be considered fairly steep to a lot of people, but it's not just the golf you  pay for, it's the experience and the service of everyone and everything there.  From start to finish, it makes for a great day out and is a fee I'd happily pay  for again and again. To be honest, I'd probably pay the Â£100 for the day  membership - having experienced it, I'd say this offers pretty good value for  money compared to other courses I've played. Not something I'd pay every week -  but as a one off, to play one of the top 100 courses in the UK, it's definitely  worth it. Anyone thinking about playing here but isn't too sure about the cost,  I would bet that you won't be disappointed.


----------

